# Flagellates??



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Something stuck in throat of fish!!*

i think my angelfish has something stuck in its throat.... i just noticed it yesterday when i went to go feed him and and he would keep taking in the food, but then he would just spit it back out (this is not like him).. and then after i finished with the feeding i was watching him swim and it looked like he wanted to spit something out but nothing would.. and he did that a couple of times.

so i dont know if there is something actually stuck in his throat, but if there is, is there any way i could get it out??


----------



## pumh (Jun 2, 2010)

hi, i had my danio get something in its throat and mouth, i guess your situations a little different than mine because my danio had it something out of its mouth. anyway i just got the fish and kept it still and pulled it out gently with a [pair of tweezers.


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

pumh said:


> hi, i had my danio get something in its throat and mouth, i guess your situations a little different than mine because my danio had it something out of its mouth. anyway i just got the fish and kept it still and pulled it out gently with a [pair of tweezers.


yeah.. i was thinking about that, but the only problem is, is that i cant see what is stuck.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

pumh said:


> hi, i had my danio get something in its throat and mouth, i guess your situations a little different than mine because my danio had it something out of its mouth. anyway i just got the fish and kept it still and pulled it out gently with a [pair of tweezers.


How ever in the world did you catch your danio? They are crazy fast...


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Help!!!*

okay.. so i have an angelfish and something is stuck in its throat.. i think. So it was about 2 days ago and my angel started making the motion that it was spitting something out.. but nothing came out.. and he wasnt eating anything at that time.

i do had plastic plants in that tank and i think that its a piece of plastic from one of the plants that got stuck in his throat. Everytime he tries to eat something he would take it in and then spit it out and then repeat that a couple of times.. which is not like him... cuz normally he would maybe spit it out once to try and soften it.. 

i dont know what to do and i dont want to lose him.. is there anyway i can get whatever is stuck out of his throat???


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

okay so i have been searching the web recently and now im starting to think that maybe my angelfish doesnt have anything stuck in his throat... 

is it possible that he may have flagellate?... and how can i cure it??


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

okay.. so i have an angelfish who looks completely healthy.. no clamped fins no signs of anything.. but he just wont eat.. the farthest he would go is taking in food and then spitting it back out... personally i think he may have something like flagellates but im not to sure.. i have never had a fish with flagellates so im just trying to figure out if that is the right diagnosis

any help is much appreciated.. i dont want to loose him


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you noticed any white, stringy poo?


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> Have you noticed any white, stringy poo?


recently no... but becuase he hasnt really eaten much lately i havent really seen him poop.. but i do remember before seeing some...


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

okay.. so now ive gone back to saying that he has something stuck in his throat.. the reason for that is because he has one not fully grown gill cover so you can basically see into his gills and stuff if you look at the right angle.. so i did that and saw something that was dark in colour... it kinda looked like a dark green.. so im thinking that he must have bit off a chunk of one of the plastic plants in his aquarium and it got stuck.. now i just have to take it out.. how fun.. never done it and scared to do it.. 

oh.. and btw the plastic plant has been thrown out... dont want the same thing happening again.. or to another fish...


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

okay so.. here is an update on my angel.. There was something definetly stuck in his throat... but whatever it is, it has seemed to have gotten smaller because now my angel can eat. He can eat larger flakes, only very small ones because there still is something there, but it is going away and he is good and eating .. very happy that he didnt die on me cuz he didnt eat for a couple weeks.. but he is all good now :-D


----------

